# Do you discriminate based on name?



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I’ve gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can’t even speak a little English, and more so I can’t stand certain smells.

Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a “chef” this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn’t washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

No. 
That's silly. 

But I have in the past for race. 
I'm not proud of it.


----------



## life43 (Dec 3, 2018)

Well, cant you just charge more for the suffering?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Certain names that pop up tells me in advance there will be no tip after the ride. One of many reasons I'll admit I discriminate based on names now and then.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

yes, I see Candy, Roxy, Brandy, Angel, Ginger, Cherry, Kitty, or Lissetti and I hit accept so fast.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nope....but I do area's


Like this one....NOT!!!!
Rating and area screams hell NOO


----------



## life43 (Dec 3, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> yes, I see Candy, Roxy, Brandy, Angel, Ginger, Cherry, Kitty, or Lissetti and I hit accept so fast.


I think you missed Chassy and Barbie.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Eh, not so much. I've picked up T, G, J, Q and Zbsjshakdbsk before with no incident. It also depends on the time of day and the area I'm in.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

If it's a UP.net mod name I always decline.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I definitely do. Names like Daddy, Mr. Big, yoMama....and this fine young lady who approached me in the pouring rain wearing a soaking wet white t-shirt and grey leggings:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't get enough pings where I can just willy nilly decline them for no good reason.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ALL hospitals....no thanks...,don't care if the name is baby Jesus.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> If it's a UP.net mod name I always decline.


Yep. 
You know a moderator isn't tipping.

Late at night I sometimes discriminate based on sex


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep.
> You know a moderator isn't tipping.


They drive luxury....I'm out


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep.
> You know a moderator isn't tipping.


We tip you on the website in likes. If you go above and beyond we throw in a featured thread.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I absolutely do....if you have some BS fake name on Lyft, auto time out. 

Also, if you have more than 3 vowels in your name, see previous result.

I dont care....when I drive, I get enough.pings during my time that I can pick and choose my pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> We tip you on the website in likes. If you go above and beyond we throw in a featured thread.


So what's the rider equivalent to likes?
Stars?



Lissetti said:


> I definitely do. Names like Daddy, Mr. Big, yoMama....and this fine young lady who approached me in the pouring rain wearing a soaking wet white t-shirt and grey leggings:
> 
> View attachment 278555


Next time please take a picture of her and share.

Maybe the girl in the wet t-shirt also while you're at it


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I absolutely do....if you have some BS fake name on Lyft, auto time out.
> 
> *Also, if you have more than 3 vowels in your name, see previous result.*
> 
> I dont care....when I drive, I get enough.pings during my time that I can pick and choose my pax.


What's wrong with someone named Elizabeth?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I have found "Jesus", got "Moses" where he was going and gave a ride to a lovely Russian lady named "Nigia"

It's OK if you say it with an A


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I don’t.

I even accepted one written in Chinese.

I have to say, it was intriguing.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep.
> You know a moderator isn't tipping.
> 
> Late at night I sometimes discriminate based on sex


This mod is tipping, sorry for the


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

I got this name. I picked him up. I still have no idea how to say his name but he was really nice! When I pulled up he asked, Hi are you SMSFS? I Smiled and said yes I am. He stood there for a second like he was waiting for me to say are you _________? I look at him and flat out said, Sir we can be honest here. You know I'm going to butcher this and while you might get a good kick out of it, out of respect for your mama, I do not want to do that. he just laughed, said okay, and got in the car. I said for the rest of this ride you shall be Bala


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> I got this name. I picked him up. I still have no idea how to say his name but he was really nice! When I pulled up he asked, Hi are you SMSFS? I Smiled and said yes I am. He stood there for a second like he was waiting for me to say are you _________? I look at him and flat out said, Sir we can be honest here. You know I'm going to butcher this and while you might get a good kick out of it, out of respect for your mama, I do not want to do that. he just laughed, said okay, and got in the car. I said for the rest of this ride you shall be Bala
> 
> View attachment 278575


It's rare that I'll ever talk to a passenger about their name.

If it's a Pilavullakandi, a Narayanaswamy, or a Villupuram, I don't touch it. Usually these folks don't seem very interested in giving you an explanation.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I finished my last flight lesson this evening but turned on the app for the ride home from the airport. Instant ping on Lyft from "Sheek" at a bar a few miles away. Hmmm. Odd name. Is it really a sheik? 

Nope, turned out to be a woman dressed, well, how shall I put it?.... I guess like a hooker if I really knew what a hooker would dress like. She was going to a clothing store. I guess "Sheek" was her spelling of "Chic."


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

We have a lot of Somalis in MN .. and I have a "stable" of Muhammad's and Abdus that Driver Semi .. they park at the Truck stops and need rides from there into town and back out to their Trucks Sunday nights /Monday Mornings.. good tippers .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.


By Kristine Phillips | Washington Post

An African woman and her children were kicked off a United Airlines flight after a fellow passenger complained that she had a "pungent" odor, according to a racial discrimination lawsuit filed against the company.

The incident involving the passenger, a white male, happened two years ago, when Queen Obioma, a Nigerian citizen, and her two children were boarding a flight from Houston to San Francisco. The family had flown from Lagos, Nigeria, and were on the second leg of a three-flight journey to Ontario, Canada.



Lissetti said:


> I definitely do. Names like Daddy, Mr. Big, yoMama...


How about a name like World Metta Peace?


----------



## bk8746 (Oct 8, 2018)

Seems like Half the time the name shown on the app is the opposite gender as the passenger anyway.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.
> 
> Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a "chef" this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn't washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


I reject all names.
I only accept *Bantu* languages of Botswana and Namibia, which have incorporated the four-click *Khoisan* system

Passenger: click click derk 
AOK on my way!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I don't.
> 
> I even accepted one written in Chinese.
> 
> I have to say, it was intriguing.


Ive accepted some goofy ones. One of my earliest trips was a gobledegook of letters. He was Hispanic, so I know it was just garbage.

Ive had Asian names that I had no idea how to pronounce. Sometimes they're good tippers.

And then there was the guy from Moscow, who was going to Space Center Houston. I know just enough Russian to be able to pronounce his name, which was Vassily, or something like that. (It was in the Cyrrilic alphabet.) Fortunately, his English was good enough that we had a nice chat for about 45 minutes.

Christine



Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> I got this name. I picked him up. I still have no idea how to say his name but he was really nice! When I pulled up he asked, Hi are you Daisey? I Smiled and said yes I am. He stood there for a second like he was waiting for me to say are you _________? I look at him and flat out said, Sir we can be honest here. You know I'm going to butcher this and while you might get a good kick out of it, out of respect for your mama, I do not want to do that. he just laughed, said okay, and got in the car. I said for the rest of this ride you shall be Bala
> 
> View attachment 278575


Oh h***, thats an easy one.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I finished my last flight lesson this evening


Congrats, Gilby!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.
> 
> Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a "chef" this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn't washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


Thats Discrimination.

You know its not right...

Unless they are ILLEGAL.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Poor communication skills, bad smells and lack of safety. 

It's great that my passengers put up with it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.
> 
> Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a "chef" this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn't washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


Thats Discrimination.

You know its not right...

Unless they are ILLEGAL.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Nope....but I do area's
> 
> Like this one....NOT!!!!
> Rating and area screams hell NOO


I did a really sketch area on Saturday and I accepted it. I tried to help but I'll never do that again.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Don't have the luxury of declining due to names, ratings, or area in this small over ant saturated market.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If I don’t particularly like the name I am apt to pull the cancellation trigger more quickly. With these new rates I will be real trigger happy.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Congrats, Gilby!


I wasn't clear. I meant the last lesson of the day. I am the instructor.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> yes, I see Candy, Roxy, Brandy, Angel, Ginger, Cherry, Kitty, or Lissetti and I hit accept so fast.


or if the photo looks good!! However, I feel catfished when I get there and they look nothing like their photo in a bad way!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have made a big mistake on Lyft with a pic of a hot chick with regular lyft or shared and it turned out to be awful or her boyfriend 73 times

But have learned from my mistake the 93rd time



BigRedDriver said:


> I don't.
> 
> I even accepted one written in Chinese.
> 
> I have to say, it was intriguing.


One time I got to an affluent gated community I think either 45+ on lux or xl on lyft, not only the name was in Russian but so was the address and couldn't figure out the address or contact them through phone lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New2This said:


> On the likelihood of getting some?


I wouldn't say the likelihood. 
More the fantasy.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I'll decline or ignore if it's something stupid. But never based on how foreign it looks.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I wouldn't say the likelihood.
> More the fantasy.


This was a recent one. She had her phone number as her name.










I can see some driver calling/texting her:

"Hey I was almost your Lyft driver. Want to go out so I can show you what REAL Prime Time is all about? Hello? Hello?"


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> of if the photo looks good!! However, I feel catfished when I get there and they look nothing like their photo in a bad way!!


Do you get the pax's pic on Lyft? I don't on Uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

New2This said:


> This was a recent one. She had her phone number as her name.
> 
> View attachment 278683
> 
> ...


Dont use "will you love me long time?" Cause they don't find that as funny as I do


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Do you get the pax's pic on Lyft? I don't on Uber.


Yeah for a $2500 deductible you get to see the pax's phony pic.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Do you get the pax's pic on Lyft? I don't on Uber.


Just on Lyft 75% of the time


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

I do all the time, I can't stand picking up my people.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.
> 
> Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a "chef" this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn't washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


I think you need a new job. One that doesn't include people


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

I rarely use name as a reason for turning down a ride. False names get turned down more often than not. Except for when I am curious, had one guy named something like fatburgerboy, turned out to be a younger guy who had special needs. Shut down for a while due to bo.


----------



## gerrardo29 (Jul 9, 2015)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.
> 
> Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a "chef" this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn't washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


If you gotten up to that point maybe you should stop been a driver


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You mean when they have name like
Brown, Black, White.... yes, All the time


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

No name at all or initials are a pass at base rate. At 300% PT I can overlook a lot


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> On the likelihood of getting some?
> 
> This was from my early days. 20 year old kid. No sense of humor whatsoever. I said "What happened, the Millenium Falcon broke down?" Crickets. Not even a "huh?" God I hate millennials sometimes.
> 
> ...


If the finger bothers you, you probably not going to do well with the college kids in my city, every silly college girl thinks she's being edgy with her FU Lyft pic. I had to tell one who had the double bird in her pic, "you know the 90's called they want their photo back". She 1* me, lol.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> If the finger bothers you, you probably not going to do well with the college kids in my city, every silly college girl thinks she's being edgy with her FU Lyft pic. I had to tell one who had the double bird in her pic, "you know the 90's called they want their photo back". She 1* me, lol.


This also was after midnight in a shady part of town. I'll pass 100% of the time.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

@OP what does it matter if they speak very little English? You need conversation, then get some friends. You are a transporter. You’re not actually “ridesharing”. Drivers should know that by now. You have the destination, that’s all you need. Talking is optional.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I drive in a college town, and tend to pick up a lot of girls, from guy accounts. ( I won’t go into any moral tirade cuz, hey, I gave those up when I started ridesharing). Anyhow, I have a pat, “well you are the cutest “Bob” today, ha ha, off we go, but last week I had a girls name on the account, and a guy shuffled out and got in. About the time I shot off my reverse “man, you’re the ugliest “Brenda” I’ve driven today, I realized that the dude is in fact, an incredibly unfeminine female. I must have apologized 10 times, but they were actually cool about it. I even picked them up again a few minutes later, and took them back home. Lesson learned. I do not use that line anymore.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Don't look a at anything other than XL,select , 2.0x long trips is all I see


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

Coachman said:


> It's rare that I'll ever talk to a passenger about their name.
> 
> If it's a Pilavullakandi, a Narayanaswamy, or a Villupuram, I don't touch it. Usually these folks don't seem very interested in giving you an explanation.


I definitely did not expect an explanation nor did I ask for one. I guess it all depends on people's personalities and how they present/carry themselves. Thank goodness for me I have a Charming personality


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Single letter names. "Princess", "King", etc.. skip them all the time.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> If the finger bothers you, you probably not going to do well with the college kids in my city, every silly college girl thinks she's being edgy with her FU Lyft pic. I had to tell one who had the double bird in her pic, "you know the 90's called they want their photo back". She 1* me, lol.


I won't accept those trips. Hell no. If that's the persona they want to exhibit then good for them; but it's not a risk I'm willing to take; why would I....a probable $4 fare with no tip and a better than 50% chance they'll screw you to boot on the rating?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

'Glitter' needs to stay on the curb. You don't need that stuff all over your seats.

Sparkles too.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I picked up a "Santa" last week. I said hi, you must hate this time of year? She was confused? I said your name is Santa, right. She says no, it Santa pronounced like "SaantAAAA - hard A at the end. OHHHHHHH?????


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.
> 
> Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a "chef" this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn't washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


Wow. I've never had a name is couldn't take a stab at and get close. Lots of Somalis, Chinese, Hmong, Ethiopians, Indians here in Minneapolis. You know how my pronunciation got better? I ****ing warmly greeted these people in my car, tried to pronounce their name and then asked if I got even close. If I didn't get it right, I'd insist they pronounce it for me. That's one way a person grows. The way to •not• grow is to keep away those whom you aren't comfortable with.

Jesus, grow up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> One time I got to an affluent gated community I think either 45+ on lux or xl on lyft, not only the name was in Russian but so was the address and couldn't figure out the address or contact them through phone lol


I wouldn't be surprised if you called and the person could converse with you in English. Or could perhaps text back and forth with you in English.

Maybe it's obvious just to me, but having a foreign name doesn't have to imply not being fluent in English. The person probably uses the same phone when he or she is in their home country.

Christine


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't! I had a pax named Lil Ty

I hit cancel after!

/kiddin


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Jesus, grow up.


If you can fix my Asperger's, Then I will gladly correct my atypical behaviors. However, at this time, we have no medical technology that is able to rewire my brain to make me more comfortable with odd smells and people that I can not communicate with.

Maybe you need to be reminded, just as Uber and Lyft seems to need reminding. I'm not an employee, and I do not have to drive anyone that I am not comfortable with. The fact that I have strangers in my car, where 2 years ago that would NEVER have happened, I feel that says a lot already.

The topic was intended to start a conversation, it was not intended as bash on the guy that is different than us and is just trying to survive.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Why of course.... I do.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe it's obvious just to me, but having a foreign name doesn't have to imply not being fluent in English.


Yesterday I was telling an acquaintance about one of my student pilots, who is an orthopedic surgeon who also has a degree in aeronautical engineering. His last name is Abuzzahab. My acquaintance asked, "Where is he from?" I told him Minneapolis. "But where was he born?" Same answer, Minneapolis. It just happens that his father is from Lebanon.

Never assume.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nah. You're just being racist. Trust me, they hate you too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Transeau said:


> people that I can not communicate with


Let's make a distinction between people with unusual (apparently foreign) names, and people you cannot communicate with. There's some overlap between the two, but they are not synonymous.

The thread's title is "Do you discriminate based on name?"

Should we be talking instead about people we can't converse with?

A few months ago, I had two guys in my car who spoke in a Middle Eastern language most of the trip. I asked them where they were from, and their answer was "Dearborn."

And a person might question whether they're committed to the USA. However, I would seriously caution people not to do that:

My father spoke German when he was growing up, and he's about the 5th generation in the US. He didn't learn English until he started elementary school. He served in the US Navy in World War II, and HIS father served in the US Army in World War I. Both of them saw combat.

Christine


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm going to abandon this topic because it is clear to me that no good conversation can come from it.

However, I want to leave you with this though.

Each person that has posted that I am "racist" and they would never decline a ride based off of a name or photo - they are lying to themselves and/or the rest of us. Discrimination is a biological trait, and one that we can not simply say "yeah, not me." We all do it, our reasons are our own and no other. If you have made that statement here, take a step back and have a look at yourself. 

While I may not be "normal" to you, you are not "normal" to me. I do not have the ability to lie to myself. I admit my faults, each and every one, and I have oh so many. But I'm upfront with them. I have a sign in my car with a brief explanation of my limits, which helps riders to NOT freak out and report me for being intoxicated if I happen to start stimming. (It still angers me that stimming is flagged as misspelled) 

So for those of you on your moral high ground, be careful of the ledge. And remember, Aspies see right though you.

Good night, and sleep well. It starts all over tomorrow.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Maybe if you would have mentioned from the start that you have Asberger's, and, as such, have difficulty with typical social interaction, people would have been a bit more understanding of your laundry list of reasons to decline or cancel rides.
As for everybody discriminating against others because it is human nature, that's just bullshit.


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

I do on name sometimes, depends on where they are. In the ghetto, decline; coming from work or from a business in general, accept. My ratings haves gone from a stagnant 4.71 to 4.98 since I started becoming diligent about being picky of who gets in my car. Also, if you 3 star riders that you don't want again in a given market, It really helps you keep your moral up. Sticking up for your rights as the owner of your car and company shines through for your next passenger. If your happier, your passenger is happier. I'm at a point where I'm like a counselor to some riders who appear in a slump. I make an attempt to help them smile.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I happen to start stimming.


What is stimming? It's an honest question, I haven't heard the term before.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

My two cents worth. Names give clues about the pax's sex, race, and nationality. It is illegal to discriminate against any of those things in a business dealing, independent contractor or not. It doesn't matter if their group tends to not tip, or talk in a foreign language, or 
smell like spicy foreign cooking, wear MOGA hats, even if you despise all of them. As a business person you cannot and should not legally discriminate.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> What is stimming? It's an honest question, I haven't heard the term before.


Self stimulation. Rocking back and forth, knuckle-cracking, contortions, etc. A way to self-regulate or express emotion when under stress.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Sooner or later Lyft will follow uber and start hiding pax names before ride acceptance.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I reject all names.
> I only accept *Bantu* languages of Botswana and Namibia, which have incorporated the four-click *Khoisan* system
> 
> Passenger: click click derk
> AOK on my way!


http://www.moviewavs.com/php/sounds...uote=109_ethiopian.txt&file=109_ethiopian.wav

I discriminate only by rating and pickup location. Like everyone else, nothing below 4.7 unless there is a nice surge. Certain areas of North Minneapolis are a no-go for me. Also, if I can tell the pickup is at a grocery store or Walmart? Ignore.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I hate this thread


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> If the finger bothers you, you probably not going to do well with the college kids in my city, every silly college girl thinks she's being edgy with her FU Lyft pic. I had to tell one who had the double bird in her pic, "you know the 90's called they want their photo back". She 1* me, lol.


The finger in the pic would definitely get a cancel from me, otherwise, I was just careful where I drove.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Transeau said:


> If you can fix my Asperger's, Then I will gladly correct my atypical behaviors. However, at this time, we have no medical technology that is able to rewire my brain to make me more comfortable with odd smells and people that I can not communicate with.
> 
> Maybe you need to be reminded, just as Uber and Lyft seems to need reminding. I'm not an employee, and I do not have to drive anyone that I am not comfortable with. The fact that I have strangers in my car, where 2 years ago that would NEVER have happened, I feel that says a lot already.
> 
> The topic was intended to start a conversation, it was not intended as bash on the guy that is different than us and is just trying to survive.


He had me in agreement until the Jesus grow up comment, which I feel was overboard.

Good on you for expanding your horizons! I, too, can not stand strong smells. Particularly certain perfumes, but one guy I drove was so infused with marijuana (chronic smoker I guess) that it oozed out of his pores. I have a friend who is like that as well, but to have it in the car you know the next passengers were going to think I was stoned... I had air freshener, but I don't like the potential those inhalants have on your lungs.

You might look for a job as a security job, as I have. It doesn't pay a lot, but it is still better in the long run than Luber.



Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I picked up a "Santa" last week. I said hi, you must hate this time of year? She was confused? I said your name is Santa, right. She says no, it Santa pronounced like "SaantAAAA - hard A at the end. OHHHHHHH?????


Just a suggestion, but you should have known her name before she got in your car (prior to unlocking your doors) and you had asked her name to verify she's your passenger. You never know. It needs to be a habit, because if you're in a passenger-heavy area anyone will jump into your car and if you say, "Are you Santa?" they'll say yes, just to steal the ride.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Sammi Kurr said:


> ... if you 3 star riders that you don't want again in a given market, It really helps you keep your moral up.


I called Uber support the other day, about why I got a repeat PAX that I had previously 3-starred.
He told me I have to *1-star *them in order to never get them again. So, now I'm under the impression
that it's 1-star to no-no an Uber PAX, and 3-star on Lyft. (?)

Side note:
Then, me being overly analytical in everything, I wondered how they handle pooled PAX add-ons.
If the first rider is 5-star, does the app then know enough to not tack-on an additional rider(s)
that I previously 1-starred(?) ..... or, does the banned PAX slide under my no-no radar, because
they were not the one that started the pool (?) . . . I decided not to ask, because the 
support guy had about 23 letters in his name, and was hard to understand (LOL). (seriously!)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you called and the person could converse with you in English. Or could perhaps text back and forth with you in English.
> 
> Maybe it's obvious just to me, but having a foreign name doesn't have to imply not being fluent in English. The person probably uses the same phone when he or she is in their home country.
> 
> Christine


She spoke pretty good English just a Russian national


----------



## Liteorfree (Jul 31, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.
> 
> Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a "chef" this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn't washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


Yeah


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> guy I drove was so infused with marijuana (chronic smoker I guess) that it oozed out of his pores


My guess is that he had just finished toking up when he got into your car.

Tobacco smokers often do that, so I'd expect pot smokers to do the same.

Christine


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> She spoke pretty good English just a Russian national


I got the impression that you had cancelled the trip, based on your comment. Obviously I was mistaken in that regard.

"One time I got to an affluent gated community I think either 45+ on lux or xl on lyft, not only the name was in Russian but so was the address and couldn't figure out the address or contact them through phone lol"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I got the impression that you had cancelled the trip, based on your comment. Obviously I was mistaken in that regard.
> 
> "One time I got to an affluent gated community I think either 45+ on lux or xl on lyft, not only the name was in Russian but so was the address and couldn't figure out the address or contact them through phone lol"


45+ lux or xl trip I'm not going to give up that easily lol I eventually got in


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Pax ratings means more to me, don't care if your name is Iwillonestaryou


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Just a suggestion, but you should have known her name before she got in your car (prior to unlocking your doors) and you had asked her name to verify she's your passenger. You never know. It needs to be a habit, because if you're in a passenger-heavy area anyone will jump into your car and if you say, "Are you Santa?" they'll say yes, just to steal the ride.


good point but I kind of knew it was my passenger because we were on the phone together as she was approaching my car


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Women whose name ends in 'A'. Always high maintenance. never a tip.


----------



## life43 (Dec 3, 2018)

I started deliverying with UberEats, and it totally blows! Horrible job....tried skip that’s even worse pax everywhere. I discriminate based on what customers are ordering....McDonald’s-Ashley-2 Big Mac, 3 apple pies, fudge sundae, 3 juniors- she’s going to be a boat! I have actually had a couple customers ordering 12 cheese-burgers-she probably felt bad they would eventually run out. At least 300-400lbers for sure. I need to upgrade my car for the new and improved Ashley.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Yes


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

GT500KR said:


> Women whose name ends in 'A'. Always high maintenance. never a tip.


They are normally in receiving tips type of business.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Late at night I sometimes discriminate based on sex


Orientation, or activity?!



BigRedDriver said:


> I even accepted one written in Chinese.


Had that a few times at the airport. Makes it a wee bit challenging to confirm identity without giving away the name on the app!



x100 said:


> They are normally in receiving tips type of business.


I thought that was women whose names are spices?!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> yes, I see Candy, Roxy, Brandy, Angel, Ginger, Cherry, Kitty, or Lissetti and I hit accept so fast.


What about Mercedes, Trixie, and Stacks?



Pax Collector said:


> Eh, not so much. I've picked up T, G, J, Q and Zbsjshakdbsk before with no incident. It also depends on the time of day and the area I'm in.


The one that sticks toind for me was a young black man with lyft account name Charity. I asked him if that was his real name and he smiled and said yeah. Nice guy shifty fare.

Wheb I see rider names like you described I pass on them. If I have to put my name out there with my license plate humber and risk my car to take someone somewhere for shifty pay I'm damn well gonna know your real name.



Cableguynoe said:


> Yep.
> You know a moderator isn't tipping.
> 
> Late at night I sometimes discriminate based on sex


//scratches head//
Emm what, if you don't get it they don't get a ride?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> I said for the rest of this ride you shall be Bala
> 
> View attachment 278575


Funny.

I really really hope you followed that up with "for Bala is the giver of tips who showers her followers with endless monetary blessings" but, you know, it's cool if you didn't.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I only accept *Bantu* languages of Botswana and Namibia, which have incorporated the four-click *Khoisan* system


You ain't never gonna get no rides bro.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Wheb I see rider names like you described I pass on them. If I have to put my name out there with my license plate humber and risk my car to take someone somewhere for shifty pay I'm damn well gonna know your real name.


Agreed.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Single letter names. "Princess", "King", etc.. skip them all the time.


Lol. I picked up a "Princess," once. It was a Puerto Rican girl and her friends. They were a little loud, but fine.

I have picked up "T," and turned down the letter "B," (Sesame Steet would be proud!), and just yesterday I took an Uber Eats order to a "Z J." He was a dj at a strip club, and I guess wanted to keep a low profile.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I picked up a "Princess,"


For a short while, my Significant Other worked with a woman named Precious. I never met her, but what I heard was that she was entirely lazy and entitled, not to mention dumb as a box of rocks.

Christine


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I picked up a guy named Killa last night, didn’t tip but was a good friendly passenger.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Transeau said:


> I have found myself declining Lyft trips based on names lately. I've gotten to the point that I am annoyed when the pax can't even speak a little English, and more so I can't stand certain smells.
> 
> Now when I get a request with a name that is impossible for me to pronounce, I decline it. BO and oil are two of my triggers. Oh and the smell of cooking grease. I had a "chef" this morning that reeked of cooling oil like he hadn't washed his work clothes. It gave me a headache so bad that I ended the ride and told him to get a new driver.


You're in the wrong business if you are so sensitive the smells you get headaches and your declining rides because of names.

Every once in awhile a girl or a guy will get in my car with way too much cologne or perfume so I just turn on the fan, crack Windows a little bit and then the rides over but that doesn't happen that often. Some people are allergic and such people should not be in this business



Danny3xd said:


> I have found "Jesus", got "Moses" where he was going and gave a ride to a lovely Russian lady named "Nigia"
> 
> It's OK if you say it with an A


Jesus, pronounced HaySoos in spanish, is a common Hispanic name.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I picked up a dude named chocolate today in Las Vegas


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, if it's an obviously fake name I cancel


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I hate this thread


Yet here we are.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I picked up a dude named chocolate today in Las Vegas


And was he?


----------

